# Update on my overstocked tank.



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

1 week ago I resqued 5 Rbs (had 9)
No fights what so ever







.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

They are even more calm now , they even swim to face me when I walk up to the tank.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

still the neatest tank ever!









great pix as ever.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Compliments on your set up. it looks great! Would love to see feeding time in that tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Still Awesome!
There probably in AWE, thats why they dont fight/


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

the jealously continues to mount. your tank is cool as hell and i dig when people pull off pygos shoals that size.







love to see them rock a feeders world one day.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Looking good. How long have you had this planted tank? Whats they're main diet?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Looking good. How long have you had this planted tank? Whats they're main diet?
> [snapback]836532[/snapback]​


I have had the tank planted all the time. ( 2years now)

There main diet is Fish ( unguted)
And shrimp


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

My compliments on your tank Sir...it looks superb. And your pics...great.













































I could be almost tempted to part with my big rhom and start a pygo shoal like that....brilliant looking tank.

Rich


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Great job with the plants and your P's. Not too often you come across a clean aquascaped planted P tank.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats a verry nice tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, beatiful tank. Those plants must help out alot with the bioload, how often are you having to do water changes?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

your tank rock,s ass allways very nice set up


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice bunch of reds


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome set-up!


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Love it all man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam it looks better than ever


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Always impressed by your setup


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Wow, beatiful tank. Those plants must help out alot with the bioload, how often are you having to do water changes?
> [snapback]836677[/snapback]​


I used to do a 50% waterchange/week
Now I try to do 40% 2 times/week.

And thanks for all the nice words


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

jan said:


> Compliments on your set up. it looks great! Would love to see feeding time in that tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. i vote video


----------

